# configuration Airport et modem Numéricable



## antiaya (6 Mai 2003)

bonjour à tous!

(j'ai une installation composée de ibook + airport + modem thomson nc)

je viens de me désabonner de aol par nc pour nc tout court!

Aujourd'hui, les techniciens nc m'ont configuré via dhcp ma liaison ethernet intégré....

jusque là, tout va bien!

depuis 20H00, j'essaie de configurer ma liaison Internet via ma borne airport et là, je m'enlise et je m'enlise!

a priori, la carte et la borne communiquent bien mais à chaque fois que je lance Explorer, un message d'erreur:

AUCUN SERVEUR SPECIFIÉ TROUVÉ (kekchosecomça)


merci de bien vouloir m'aider


----------



## macinside (6 Mai 2003)

c'est bete les DHCP des founiseurs d'acces par cable se base sur la Mac adresse (Media Acces Control) qui est unique donc tu branche t'on modem a ta base et tu éteint le tout au moins une heures


----------



## antiaya (6 Mai 2003)

et après, que dois je faire? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## maousse (6 Mai 2003)

il faut que tu configure ta borne pour qu'elle se connecte en dhcp, et comme le dit macinside, il faut que tu la branches un moment au modem pour qu'elle puisse avoir une ip automatiquement. Avec le dhcp, il existe ce qu'on appelle le 'bail', qui est une période minimale de temps durant laquelle un client ne peut avoir qu'une ip, et les fournisseurs d'accès  pour régler tout ça se serve de l'adresse MAC (en gros, c'est un truc qui identifie à coup sur un port ethernet), donc, il faut que ta borne soit branchée un minimum de temps pour que le serveur (ton fournisseur d'accès) se rende compte qu'il y a un nouvel élément dans ton réseau, et qu'il attribue une ip à ta borne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Tu aurais mieux fait de dire au technicien qui est passé que tu avais une borne, il l'aurait branchée directement, et ça n'aurait posé aucun problème. Quoique, la partage de connexion, ça ne doit pas être apprécié chez NC, en fait, c'est sûr, il a fait exprès pour que tu aies des petits soucis avec ton routeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## antiaya (6 Mai 2003)

merci intel inside et souris balaise, vous êtes géniaux, ca marche du feu de dieu.

ciao A*


----------

